# Beretta 84 Cheetah ammunition



## Anthony J. Mujica (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

I recently purchased an old, used Beretta 84 Cheetah. The reason I purchased this gun may make some of you laugh, but I love the way it looks and feels.

Two questions. Does anyone know where I can find a user's manual (copy will do fine) for this gun?

All the brochure I have read on this gun says it uses 380 ACP ammunition. Question: Will it fire 380 fmj ammo?

I guess you might guess from my questions that I am not that knowledgeable about this or any other gun. While in the service during the Korean Conflict, my weapon was the 45 Colt 1911 semi auto. pistol because of my MOS. I was assigned as a Marine Photographer after attending the Naval School of Photography at Pensacola, Florida.

You may send an e-mail to me at [email protected] or post your answer on this site.

Thank you.

Anthony J. Mujica


----------

